# Good source for cheap LED lights



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've spent quite a bit in the past with Larsen and some others for replacement lights. With the weather this spring look to be spending a lot of late nights trying to catch up. I already have two 4x6 LEDS on the back of the 8160 and those two put out more light than the four halogens they replaced. I've already found some replacements for the front lights.

Anybody have a source for affordable (IE cheap) 4x6 assembles? I'd like to replace all of em on the back of the corn planting tractor next.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

How is Surplus Center?


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Amazon?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://petersenparts.com/


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Just did a quick search on Amazon. Try searching for "led tractor lights" and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It's definitely the way to go at those prices.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

ebay. I upgraded my snow plowing tractor this winter with LEDs and here's a link to the ones I bought.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-7Inch-408W-Spot-Flood-OSRAM-Led-Work-Light-Bar-Offroad-ATV-Fog-Truck-4WD-12V-/273816771669?hash=item3fc0c05c55

What I like about these is that they have both spot and flood lights in them, which gives you good near, far, and broad lighting.

The LEDs make the stock halogens seem like a joke. Definitely worth the upgrade.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea I would also say eBay as I have bought several cheep knockoff China made LEDs off there and I have had no issues with them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want to find them in stock somewhere, an A&I stocking dealer should have fairly reasonably priced units.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmmhay.com

Is this link your business? It is very impressive.

http://swmnhay.com/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> swmmhay.com
> 
> Is this link your business? It is very impressive.
> 
> http://swmnhay.com/


Yes it is and Thank You!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ox76 said:


> Just did a quick search on Amazon. Try searching for "led tractor lights" and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It's definitely the way to go at those prices.


Problem is its easy to get cheap, cheap and good is another thing. Dad bought some cheapies awhile back, had more effort getting them mounted than they were worth


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I got some from Larsen a couple years ago. I called and talked with them about the pros and cons on several different lights, amp draw, etc. I ended up selecting a model that was on sale, for about the same price as what flea-bay wanted. I had no problems at all, but I have the idea that if I would have I could have called the same number, talked with the same person, and worked it out. Only thing I did wrong was not buying more.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I got cheap ones on Amazon and so far so good. Honestly as cheap as they are I could replace several times before wondering if I had made a mistake. Once the main wiring is done, swapping will be easy, but I haven't had to do any swaps yet.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm right there with you Frantz. I've got some from eBay some from Amazon and even a pair from Walmart. All are still working just as good as day one and are a much needed improvement over the 1960-1970 tech that my old equipment had.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

mlappin said:


> Problem is its easy to get cheap, cheap and good is another thing. Dad bought some cheapies awhile back, had more effort getting them mounted than they were worth


lol You said a mouthful there! This is one time I'd take a chance (because Columbus did) and see what happens. Buying the cheapest, or close to the cheapest, has worked out for me way more than half the time so it's just how I do things.

When I see multiple ads for the same exact product, same picture, the whole nine yards, and a whole bunch of different prices from $20 to $80 (for example) it makes one wonder... ebay is full of this type of thing, and Amazon is a close second.

It's a strange world and hard to find a good, solid deal anymore...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

In Alberta there is a store called uncle weaners. A whole sale outlet. I bought a box of 48w led flood lights. Cost per light was around $12.


----------



## Woody426 (Jun 3, 2019)

Amazon bought a box of 10 for 56 bucks


----------



## AncientIron (Jul 28, 2019)

hog987, how was your service dealing with uncle Weiners? I've tried buying from them but could get anyone that spoke English and never did get the info on what I was looking at


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

AncientIron said:


> hog987, how was your service dealing with uncle Weiners? I've tried buying from them but could get anyone that spoke English and never did get the info on what I was looking at


It was alright. The guy helped a bit but never left the till. Which was probably good for us since i had my 9 year old neice with me and she was driving a go cart into things. Any other store we would have been kicked out lol.
But couldn't beat the price on the led lights.


----------

